# kostenlose alternativen zu istockphoto.com



## Mumpitz666 (28. November 2007)

nun ich denke mal, dass mein titek schon alles sagt. 

arbeite in einer werbeagentur als praktikant und bin dadurch viel mit solchen anbietern wie istockphoto.com in verbindung gekommen... aber der einzige nachteil: KOSTENPFLICHTIGE LIZENZEN!

woher kann ich denn solche bilder und grafiken bekommen, wenn ich privat was für mich machen will und nicht ein vermögen dafpür zahlen will?

kennt ihr alternativen?


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2007)

Kostenfreie hochauflösende Fotos sind in der Tat extrem schwierig zu finden. Vor allem, wenn man etwas bestimmtes (bestimmtes Motiv) sucht. Ich habe mich auch früher teilweise zu Tode gesucht und das Ergebnis war dann meistens doch ein Kompromiss. Gerade in der Werbung ist die Qualität der Fotos enorm wichtig und Qualität kostet nunmal. Komplett freie Fotos sind echt sehr wenige zu finden..und wenn dann sind die meistens nicht das, was man sucht.
Ich kann dir also nicht wirklich helfen, aber rate dazu doch etwas Geld auszugeben. 
Bei fotolia.de z.B. gibt es massenhaft super Fotos und eine großartige Suchfunktion. Du kann die Fotos für Layout-Tests herunterladen, darfst die dann aber wirklich nur zum Test nutzen. Wenn es dann in dein Layout passt und gefällt, dann kaufst du dir einfach die entsprechende Lizenz.
Die Kosten dort halten sich für Einzellizenzen echt in Grenzen.

Die Kosten kann man ja dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen, wenn er selber keine Fotos liefert. So läuft das i.d.R.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2007)

es gibt seit ner weile ein alternatives rechtesystem namens *Creative Commons* - dabei geben die urheber diverser medienformate ihre dinge generell erstmal komplett frei, beschränken sie dann in bestimmten punkten, die man als nutzer auch direkt sehen kann. zB ein fotograph kann sein bild für alles freigeben und aber sagen, dass das abdrucken in veröffentlichten medien und das benutzen für kommerzielle websites nicht erwünscht ist.

oder zb "some right reserved" bedeutet glaub ich, das jegliche verwendung erlaubt ist, aber der fotograph und ggf. internetquelle genannt werden muss. 


http://de.creativecommons.org/

hier zB bilder: http://www.piqs.de/


----------



## Mumpitz666 (28. November 2007)

danke für die antworten!

ich beziehe mich, und das hab ich vergessen zu sagen, eigentlich hauptsächlich auf die vektor illustrationen von istockphoto. floral backrounds, und all so materialen, die man als design etc nimmt. nicht die fotos selbst.


----------



## gronkh88 (30. April 2012)

pro tipp: selber machen! ... ernsthaft & nicht böse gemeint ... mit einigermassen kreativität und einer handelsüblichen kamera kann man "alles" illustrieren was man so im internet für eine privatgeschichte braucht. professionelle bilder kosten geld - und ich glaube das ist auch ganz gut so - im sinner der fotografen, die ja auch irgendwo davon leben müssen.

Wenn ihr Gutscheine braucht dann könnt ihr mal hier bei http://www.gutscheinzeiger.de/


----------



## chbdiablo (30. April 2012)

pro tipp: Auf das Datum der Themen achten.
Abgesehen davon: stock.xchng - the leading free stock photography site


----------



## Enisra (1. Mai 2012)

hmmmm
ich bin für den Tipp von diesem Gronkh und wenn ich mal Bilder von Hawaii, Neuseeland oder den Malediven brauche werde ich die nicht kaufen oder sonst wie fertige nutzen sondern selber machen


----------

